# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الاسلامي  الدكتور محمد فائد || معنى الصيام

## mohamed73

دأبت الأمة على صيام رمضان أو صيام السنة على الطريقة التي بينها الشيوخ وبعضؤ الفقهاء، ومع الأسف بقي الناس يصومون بطريقة خاطئة من الناحية العلمية فالصيام الحالي ليس هو الصيام الذي يساعد الناس في علاج كثير من الأعراض       
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

